# Warning: GROSS. Cockroach smell.



## hyenas

Yes. They have one, or rather I can smell their poop.

I moved into a (free) house about two months ago, before moving I hauled the previous tenants extensive belongings to the dump. Then had it sprayed for roaches. Twice. Cleaned again, and in I moved. 

But they had left behind a beautiful (if filthy) old china cabinet. I've cleaned it with vinegar, pine-sol, baking soda, dish soap, and Old English. It stinks. It makes the dishes in it stink. It makes the kitchen stink.

How can I get the smell OUT?!


----------



## chickenista

Well... you have tried all the normal methods.
You could set it out in the sun, but that probably isn't feasible.
I would vote for the enzymatic cat urine stuff that eats the cat pee.
Maybe put a light spritz all over the interior, especially in the cracks and seams and let it sit at least over night.
That might just do it... in theory it should work..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

febreze


----------



## Becka03

Odoban got rid of Cat urine smell in our family room thanks to the previous owners.. we got it at Sam's Club-


----------



## Dutchie

Ardie has a proven solution for this. Mix equal parts of vinegar and peroxide in a spray bottle. Add a few drops of dishwashing detergent. Spray the daylight out of it. It works! 

I once came home from a trip finding that the pet sitter had locked one of the male cats inside. He peed etc all over my new mattress. I used Ardie's stuff and not a trace is left.


----------



## Txsteader

I'm really surprised everything you've tried already hasn't worked. The only thing left is to try the OdoBan. If that doesn't work, you may have to strip and re-varnish or seal & paint it. 

And yes, they do have an awful smell. I can always tell when one of the big roaches has gotten in from outside and can't rest until I track it down and kill it. Disgusting!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

This can take a long time to work, but it took a long time for that funky smell to work in. I've saved some kitchen furniture pieces that had been stinking since 1930. I got the idea from salt-water aquarium maintenance warnings that salt water will absorb impurities in the air, and learning cleansing techniques from old women in San Francisco's Chinatown.

Find some coarse sea salt (it has more elements than plain table or Kosher salt). Mix about 2 cups with a cup of sugar-preserved ginger slices (look in the grocery aisian foods section, Dynasty brand is a good one), put the mix in an open ceramic or glass bowl and close up the cupboard. Replace it in a few weeks until the smell isn't noticable. Some folks swear by crumpled wads of newspaper, but I didn't notice much effect from that.

After the piece is brought back to use, I continue to keep an open jar of the mix inside. The odor can be right through the wood, and even if you did want to destroy the finish, or seal it, that doesn't work. Cleaning products just work on the surface, and sometimes add their own scents. When I open a cupboard or china cabinet I want to smell nothing.


----------



## Trixie

Yes, I know what it is. 

I have used ground coffee to draw odors out.

Also, I have saved 3 chest type freezers just squeezing some regular Colgate toothpaste in them and letting them sit.

You might could just squeeze some toothpaste out on pieces of paper or small dishes and close it up for a while.

Another thing I have used is vanilla on cotton balls.

I do agree, though, for wood like that, you may have to keep something in there.


----------

